# pet land rules



## skool-of-death (Apr 25, 2004)

Last night I went to pet land in rockford, IL and they have the widest selection of awesome fish Ive ever seen, around this area anyway. They have a good selection of pleco's including gold nugget, vampire, king tiger, and one (cant remember name) but it is black with white stripes and a elongated tail. They had all kinds of cichlids and even some elec blue jack dempsey which is somewhat hard to find. They had lots of catfish that I never heard of. One was called the S.A. red tail cat (beautiful fish). Even though Im not into saltwater tanks, they had lots to choose from in that aspect as well. Some random fish they had that stick out in my mind are the sabretooth tetra, wolf fish, red belly piranha, red terror (festae), red devil, barracuda, garr, stingrays. The staff featured hot girls who were very interested in the fish they take care of. All the fish seemed healthy and all the tanks were extremely clean. I was VERY impressed. Are all pet land stores this dedicated to the aquarium hobby? Or was I just lucky enough to stumble upon this one?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

my petland here sux ass, i baught a pleco to put into my cichlid tank and the fckn thing gave the whole tank ich!


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

geez that is an awesome selection!!! wish it was near me haha


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Dude, you're by rockford? hell, I go up there every other weekend. I live down in Mendota. If you're ever looking for anything in perticular, let me know. I'll do my best to keep an eye out for you.

The only thing I dont like about petland is that they skimp on treating some fish for ick. and since all thier tanks run on like 2 or 3 filters... most of them get it if it's not treated early enough. Their prices are also a bit high. But I have to agree with the hot staff







They dont know much about new world cichlids... but o well


----------



## skool-of-death (Apr 25, 2004)

thats awesome. i will let you know. Its always good to have people near by that know what theyre talkin about.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

lemmy would be one at the top of my list of pfury members to live close by to









lemmy is the cichlid dictionary, and keeps some danmed amazing fish. move up to BC lemmy! lol,jk


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I've pretty much gotton out of the hobby for the most part....









I'm down to 5 tanks and about a dozen species


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no way!
how many did you have before??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Puff said:


> no way!
> how many did you have before??


probly close to 15 tanks and about 30 species


----------

